# Moving to Cardiff Wales - bike/riding Q’s...



## Hockeygod (Nov 11, 2004)

I will be moving to Cardiff near the middle to end of Sept 2018 through till end of June 2019 for my doctorate. Have an old F-S and fat bike (for snow while home in Calgary) but will leave them behind. I ride at least 20 km per day several days per week, snow days included. Will bring my camping / bike packing kit with me.

Looking for intel regarding a decent rig for commuting within Cardiff (will not have a vehicle this year) as well as exploring local cycling routes on and off-road (few hours to multi-day bikepacking trips.) Would love to hit England, Scotland, Ireland, Western Europe too given the chance (schedule and $!) I hear I shouldn’t have to worry about snow, but it does rain a fair bit, so I will pack goretex accordingly.

I am not into bike parks (but can always rent a F-S for a day if the mood hits); I love to explore dirt, gravel, double and singletrack. I am more of a tortoise than a hare and prefer long scenic rides, such that I can take pics and enjoy nature. 50-150km for a dedicated ride on my off days would be great! Stringing a few days back to back would be awesome!

From what I read, a HT should be plenty and I could likely even enjoy things using a rigid bike too. Can anyone confirm that HT or rigid would be appropriate for these types of riding? 

Suggestions so far as to a bike? Been looking at a Salsa Cutthroat Rival 1 (maybe a Fargo) and Kona Sutra LTD (and others of that ilk) as these would be all-rounders for bikepacking, exploring, commuting. Also looking at Trek Stache / 1120 / Kona Honzo / Big Honzo and such. 29er, 29^ or 27.5^. 

What is the used bike market like there? Any sites to watch for bike classifieds?

Any recommended bike shops / people with intel / websites / good spin class training groups / websites / ‘must-ride routes / road trips accessible by riding or by train? I want to ride as much as humanly possible whenever I have time. I have been reading the bikepacking.com site for potential routes and their are some nice looking options; I can hardly wait!

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide,


----------



## Hockeygod (Nov 11, 2004)

Anybody?


----------



## cyclonesurveyor (Oct 15, 2013)

I just moved to Belfast NI from Fort Collins Colorado 3 weeks ago. I brought my rigid SS MTB and my CX bike but I have not made it over to England to ride yet. I have only ridden Barnett Demesne with both bikes no problem but its mostly XC type trails. 

I like my CX bike with the 35 mm tire to absorb a lot of the rough old pavement on the narrow roads. 

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Golf_Chick (Aug 22, 2013)

With MTBR being a predominantly American attended forum can I suggest you try using singletrackworld as thats almost entirely UK based and there will be a lot more local people who will be able to help you out. You'll be nicely positioned for trips over into the Brecon Beacons and the rest of South Wales, you could even shoot down the M5 for access to the Quantocks as well.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

A hard-tail would be my choice. UK city roads are not good, the pot-holes can make them harder on the bike than a farm track! You could use a rigid bike, my commuter is a rigid 26'' and most commuters use road bikes, but I don't live in the city. I know a few people who have moved to CX bikes for city commuting as the road bike was killing them. 

Two best places to buy used bikes are Gumtree, the biggest small-ads site, and eBay. If you search on eBay within say fifty-miles of your location you'll pick up a bargain.


----------



## Dork Knight (Sep 16, 2018)

Hey,

I've just registered and noticed this thread, a little late but hopefully you'll see this.

Bike Shops in Cardiff;
https://www.cyclopaedia.co.uk/
https://www.sunsetmtb.co.uk/
Don Skene Cycles
Bike Shed Wales, Cardiff. Bicycle sales and repair; Cathedral Road, Pontcanna, Cardiff. The Friendly Bike Shop. Racing, Road, Mountain, Track, Hybrid, Electric, Town & Country, Ebikes, Kids and more from Trek, Genesis, Merida, Ridgeback, Bianchi, Ral
https://www.tredz.co.uk/
https://www.evanscycles.com/

Trail Centres;
Mountain Biking in Afan Forest Park
https://www.cwmdown.co.uk/
Brechfa -Mountain Bike Wales

Bike Park Wales;
https://www.bikeparkwales.com/

Trails;
Where to go mountain biking - Brecon Beacons National Park, Wales
https://www.moredirt.com/trail/United-Kingdom_South-Wales/Castle-Coch-Woods/998
https://www.moredirt.com/trail/United-Kingdom_South-Wales/Tyn-y-Coed-Woods/1530
https://www.moredirt.com/trail/United-Kingdom_South-Wales/The-Garth-Mountain/1395
https://www.ibikeride.com/wales/2594-smilog-forest-llantrisant-woods
https://www.moredirt.com/trail/United-Kingdom_South-Wales/Van-Road-Trails---Caerphilly/1400

The Sustrans Route 47 from Pontypridd to Neath is nice, mostly fire roads. You can cycle from Cardiff to Pontypridd along the Taff Trail but GPS or good mapping reading skills would be needed if you don't know the area;
https://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/route-47

I work at the University Hospital of Wales, if you happen to be based here then invest in a very good lock, there are bike areas everywhere on site but there are a number of thefts from scumbags.

I commute to and through Cardiff on a road bike, some sections of road are good but a lot are pretty bad but still fine on a rigid frame (once you start to know the roads you can anticipate the bad sections).

I hope that helps.

Jason


----------



## Dork Knight (Sep 16, 2018)

Oh, just to throw something in the mix for a bike which is pretty damn good value for money;





These can be found online and at the high street bricks and mortar stores of Halfords;
https://www.halfords.com/cycling/bi...go-29er-mens-mountain-bike-16-18-20-22-frames


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

If you have a car - even rent one, there is great riding in the north and south of Wales. Near you is Brecon Beacon which has fantastic riding. Afan Argoed still ranks as one of my favorite places. I would hook up with a local MTB group and do travel trips with them. 

As for bikes, a Trek Stache would be perfect. But be very careful with any bike. Petty theft is common and you can loose a bike easily. No chain is safe and buy the most expensive (and multiple) locks you can. 

Dork Knight (great name BTW!) has great info. I lived in the UK for years and loved riding in Wales.


----------



## Hockeygod (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the great intell! I will check out the links / sites suggested. If I don't pick up a Salsa Fargo or Kona Big Honzo before I go, I will get serious once I get there next week. Started looking on Gumtree...

Keep the recommendations coming! 

Also looking for riding groups (bikepacking, off-road type stuff) to expand my social circle and any good reccy's for cycle training studios (spin classes, physiological coaches) in Cardiff.

Cheers!


----------



## Hockeygod (Nov 11, 2004)

Bought a 2018 Fargo on sale before I left. Had Evans Cycles put it back together as I didn't pack tools (doh!). Going to head out in the morning to go for a ride.

Great reccy's Dork Knight! I will be attending school at Cardiff Met (Cyncoed) and helping out at the ice arena for Devils hockey. 

I will keep you posted!

Thanks,


----------



## Dork Knight (Sep 16, 2018)

Good Stuff ~ Some of the chain stores get bad mouthed in the UK but they are only as good as their staff, I've not used Evans Cardiff a lot but when I have the service has been good.

If it's an option you can head North-West from Cyncoed and hit some of the forest tracks around Castle Coch if you're pushed for time, it might be a nice little loop for exploring, google maps link below;
https://tinyurl.com/y8jdhe4x

I guess seeing the Cardiff Devils makes sense looking at your forum name 
You can pretty much cycle through the centre of the city, down to Cardiff Bay, over the barrage and through Penarth Marina to get to the ice arena for some exploring (I don't visit the ice arena so I'm not sure what their bike storage facilities are like);
https://tinyurl.com/ybjyejya

You may also find some info at British Cycling;
https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/

I've heard good things about this clinic, should you ever need to look for such a service but I've not used them myself;
https://www.searyphysio.com/

A workmates partner is a member of a small cycling club in Whitchurch (Cardiff) and I believe they go out for a social off road ride every Wednesday;
https://whitchurchcycling.wordpress.com/

Cheers,

Jason


----------

